# how far platy from birth?



## KyleT (Nov 16, 2009)

I have had her for about a week, and she seems huge now! can anyone let me know how close you think she is? thanks! :fish:


----------



## DavidAl (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Kyle,

Platies give birth approximately every four to five weeks, depending on the temperature. Warmer water will induce birth much quicker than cooler water. It looks like her belly is still round, but it may soon square off a bit. When this happens, birth is imminent.

David


----------



## KyleT (Nov 16, 2009)

her belly is very misleading in the pictures because she is very translucent. it might not be fully squared but it is not round anymore. hmm. well thanks for the advice man! she has not gave birth before so i will be able to time it better after this birth. thanks! :fish:


----------

